# Winter Layout



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello!


I am starting my G-scale layout and have a simple question. What should I, if anything, place on the plywood before the track? I am doing a winter layout so will be using a lot of Scenic Snow. I purchased some Woodland Scenics foam board but due to the size of layout this is going to get expensive. I am using code 250 brass rail.





--Chris


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

I went ahead and called Woodland Scenics and will apply the material directly to the plywood. Any ideas on whether to paint first to lower bleed through of brown? I figure I will design around local climate which will be wintering grasses, deciduous trees without leaves, evergreens and spotty snow accumulation. Will post pics as I build.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Old indoor railroad trick. Put Homosote down over the plywood. Good sound deadning, easier to spike down your track, and much easier to build scenery on


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Posted By Bob Pero on 05 Jun 2012 04:58 PM 
Old indoor railroad trick. Put Homosote down over the plywood. Good sound deadning, easier to spike down your track, and much easier to build scenery on
Thanks! Will pick some up tomorrow! Planning on starting conversion from AnyRail 4 then.


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Started on layout and purchased some homasote, before I could even get started ran into a snag. The switch motors when mounted will make the layout too wide to fit in betweeen the railings so modification will be necessary.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Most switch motors can be moved from one side of the track to the other.

Chuck


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Posted By chuck n on 11 Jun 2012 07:48 AM
Most switch motors can be moved from one side of the track to the other.

Chuck 





I am trying to post a picture and browser keeps failing. The SVRR #6 switches have the long sleepers on the opposite side. I will have to make room but now will have to twist this board to place in use. Challenges! I only want to remove two baulesters not three.


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Ordered the Aristocraft Victorian Station today, it is 1/29 scale however my LGB Mogul is 1/22.5 scale. How important is it to match scales? I have started collecting the Sierra coaches does anyone know their scale?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dont worry, just because the box _says_ 1/29 scale doesnt mean it is 1/29 scale. Aristo has been "rebranding" their lineup as they inevitably move more excusivly toward 1/29 only, so things are going to be* willed* into 1/29 despite for years being 1/24. Bachmann is also doing this "rebranding" 1/22.5 models as 1/20.3 despite any niggling details like scale and proportion, the funniest being the 20 foot boxcars, which were puny in 1/22.5, are now absolutely Hobbit size labeled as 1/20.3

That station is based on an older Delton (I beleive) station from way back in the day and it is *1/24 scale* in spite of whatever is written on the box. 

The Aristo Sierra coaches? those are also alot closer to 1/24 ~ 1/22.5 end of the scale and should look just fine behind a Mogul


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

On my layout I have some Pola buildings that were made to match LGB what ever scale that really is. I run 1:20.3, 1/22.5/24, and 1:29. As far as I'm concerned they look fine with what I run. I've been in this hobby for 30 plus years, and I think that most model buildings will fit into most railroads offered in this gauge. Just remember that it is your railroad and if you like the look that is all that counts. 

Over the years I have see some railroads that didn't appeal to me, it was always the theme, never the scale of the buildings. Just remember the 10' rule. How does it look from where most visitors are standing.

Chuck


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Victorain Station arrived, with two windows, one window frame and the smoke stack out.










There are lights and a smoke unit inside which I will need to connect to a decoder. This will be my first decoder install so any help would be greatly appreciated. Would it be overkill to place a sound decoder in the station as opposed to the Massoth 8FL? Is the Massoth 8FL the appropriate decoder to use? I can imagine programming sounds that are triggered by train location on the layout, is this possible? I will need to search the forums to see if there is any special wiring that needs to be done, i.e. resistors added etc. 

My Birthday is Thursday will be 47, can't believe it...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Have to know what voltage and current the smoke unit will take. I'm guessing you want remote control of it as opposed to a simple switch on the building. 

You could get an inexpensive sound card and trigger it with the 8fl, although I don't see how you will use more than 3 or 4 outputs. 

Greg


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I am very new to this so not sure if that is the best decoded to use. I have a Massoth central station, which controls my loco, cars, caboose and Santa's workshop. All these decoders were installed by local shop. This time I am going to try and give it a go! The smoker is the Aristo. If I need to get a better one, any recommendation is greatly appreciated. 

Sound coming from station is just an idea. I currently do not have any software to download sounds to it anyway.

--Chris


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks like the original Aristocraft smoke unit and needs 14-16 volts. 
I have that Aristocraft station in the winter/xmas version and it came with the smoke stack.


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 21 Jun 2012 04:18 AM 
That looks like the original Aristocraft smoke unit and needs 14-16 volts. 
I have that Aristocraft station in the winter/xmas version and it came with the smoke stack. 


You hit it on the head, they suggested I give 18v, Christmas version now that is what I need!!!


----------



## dawktah (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe overkill but was thinking, announcements about train arrival? Will call All about LGB when I get a chance. Platform should be just the light decoders, or should I wire them to decoder in Station? I like less work.


----------

